

Companies to watch: Cloudkick - ddispaltro
http://blogs.computerworld.com/companies_to_watch_cloudkick

======
callmeed
I just setup my CK account this morning and added all my slicehost instances
(about 10). So far, it looks like a pretty sweet service.

Would love to see an iPhone app or mobile-friendly version of the site in the
future ... then I could spend full days snowboarding instead of 1/2

